

Lodsys fiercely opposes Apple's motion for an intervention  - anderzole
http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/07/lodsys-fiercely-opposes-apples-motion.html

======
smashing
Well, they had to. So this means they did what was expected and Apple can move
to the next step, but Lodsys is showing real savvy as a litigator, meaning
that they didn't hire inexperienced people. They must have a well funded
company backing them, probably similar to SCO's relationship with Microsoft.
Personally, I don't see any other reason a company with no products, no market
and no history could exist except as a proxy for pursuing the market interests
of a shadow player. Even if all the companies being sued pay .57% of gross per
infringement, how else could Lodsys get the capital needed for the overhead of
all the lawyers needed to file and pursue these cases simultaneously.

On a side note, does anyone have a business model for a "Troll-Bait" company?

